# Problem with EOS Solution Disk



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't seem to download this disk onto my computer.  The disk does not mention any system requirements, but I pretty much  have a brand new computer (reformatted) that I am planning to only use for photos.  

Its driving me nuts!


----------



## nemopaice (Jan 17, 2010)

R6_Dude said:


> I can't seem to download this disk onto my computer.  The disk does not mention any system requirements, but I pretty much  have a brand new computer (reformatted) that I am planning to only use for photos.
> 
> Its driving me nuts!


You mean installing from the disk? any modern PC should work just fine. Have you gone to Canon's website and try to download it from there and install it?
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=DownloadIndexAct


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^its not available on canon's website.  I have no idea why it doesn't work.  When I put in my bro in laws disk he got with his XSi (mine is a T1i) it works.  His disk is ver. 28 and mine is 20.1 (more updated).


----------



## nemopaice (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the T1i also. Everything that's included on the solution disk in available on that site (the link I provided). Now that I know you have the T1i, here is the direct link to the download section. Canon EOS Digital Rebel T1i

Under Driver/software section, select your OS from the drop down box. Then start downloading. Each item you download you will have to go back and re-select your OS. If you want what's on the disk then get the EOS Utility, Picture Style Editor, Original Data Security Tools (if on Windows), Canon RAW Codec, Digital Photo Professional, and ZoomBrowser EX. And of course the PDF manual if wanted/needed.


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^^I saw that but they seem to be updates only.


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

is there a program that you might think my comp is missing that will stop me from installing it? 

keep in mind that I recently reformatted and am running XP and no other programs.


----------



## nemopaice (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea only a couple are updates, but even the updates might work. When you try to install the update before you have anything installed on your computer, it will ask you to insert your disk to verify it. I would definitely give it a shot.

There shouldn't be any program missing if you just recently reinstalled XP. did you go through all your XP updates. (the most daunting part about reinstalling)


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I know whats wrong.  After 45 mins of downloading, RAW codec says that it can not install b/c I need XP SP2? I don't know what I have but I think its XP Professional.  This can probably be the problem?


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

You need to go to Windows Update on your computer and let it update. If you're at SP1 (Service Pack 1), you have a LOT to get updated. Set it to automatic when it asks you and you will update to SP3.


----------



## nemopaice (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, I kind of figured you'd need the updates after you reminded me about your reinstalling XP. It should keep your computer busy for a spell.


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^thanks.  Thats what I'm doing now.  But I don't know why the manual doesn't show what the requirements are.  I spent a good 3-4 hours trying to figure it out.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

Consider this as a piece of luck... having an PC that's not updated is like leaving your car running with the door open in NY city. There's literally hundreds of security updates you'll be receiving from Microsoft.


----------



## R6_Dude (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks everything is up and running now.

Denny, the reason that everything wasn't updated was b/c I reformatted it and haven't used it for about 1 year now.  Figured I might as well put it to use for my post processing.

Thanks again Nemo and Denny!


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 18, 2010)

:sillysmi:


----------

